
Google Is #4 In China As It Continues To Lose Market Share - JeremyMorgan
http://searchengineland.com/google-is-4-in-china-as-it-continues-to-lose-market-share-139104
======
mtgx
You can't fight Governments unless you form some kind of alliance with at
least 20 other big tech companies in that country, and _then_ demand they stop
asking you to censor stuff. A Government, especially one as big as the Chinese
one, won't care about a single company.

I thought it was a failed opportunity for Google, Microsoft, Facebook, RIM,
Nokia and others to form this sort of alliance in India, when the Goverment
asked them for access to people's data and to censor some of it. If they
would've done that instead of each of them scrambling to agree with the
"order", they might've gotten somewhere.

------
rhplus
The #3 entry has a cute Googlesque home-page game today. It's like an
alternate reality for Anglophone web users: when the game ends, the share
butttons aren't Twitter, Facebook and G+, but Weibo, Sohu and QQ.

<http://www.sogou.com/>

------
jimparkins
I was staying in Shenzhen China a couple of weeks ago, it is completely
obvious why google is not popular - every other search request I made is slow
or just white screen dies. I would not even think to use another search engine
normally but even I used Baidu whilst there. Far far too painful to do
anything else.

------
fourstar
Competition is a good thing IMO. Nothing wrong with not being #1 everywhere.

~~~
moistgorilla
So a state promoting their own monitored search engines by rendering a
competitor unusable is a good thing?

~~~
fourstar
So you are saying that you prefer globalization with US companies coming in
and showing a country how things should be run? I think that's up to the
country to decide, and not American (companies).

~~~
snogglethorpe
Er, no he's not saying that. He's saying _users_ should be able to decide what
they like, rather than being coerced by their government into choosing what
the government likes best...

